

Amazing new css and 3d features - rick888
http://www.browserinsider.com/148/amazing-new-css-and-3d-features#

======
skwaddar
Wow effects one can only dream of, if you live in 1990.

HTML is lame

------
tlrobinson
Blatant blog spam. At least 2 of the 3 original links have already been posted
here.

------
smithjchris
And the point of that is?

~~~
tl
The point (apparently) is to slowly reinvent OpenGL on web, since no one has
(yet) added it to Javascript.

~~~
tlrobinson
Au contraire: <http://github.com/philogb/v8-gl>

Granted it's not in the browser, but it is JavaScript + OpenGL.

~~~
modeless
One better: OpenGL in Firefox via Canvas:

[http://blog.vlad1.com/2007/11/26/canvas-3d-gl-power-web-
styl...](http://blog.vlad1.com/2007/11/26/canvas-3d-gl-power-web-style/)

